# White Bass



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a few questions for all of you WB professionals. I've not fished for them a lot and usually eat what I catch fresh. So I was wondering how you prepare your fish for long term freezer storage and how long can you store them before they are bad and is the filet mushy after it is thawed. Thanks for the response.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I cover them in water. A while back we were cleaning out the freezer and found some with a date from 3 years ago. I fried them up to try them and they were still good.


----------



## stheeck (Feb 11, 2015)

Ditto...I fillet them and cover with water to freeze...Will taste great and clean

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I soak the fillets until all blood is displaced by water and then vacuum seal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bshipp1723 (Feb 16, 2013)

vacuum packing is the best way to go, makes storage a lot easier
covering them in water is a good substitute but take up a lot more room in the freezer. Both methods will give you fresh tasting fish when you do decide to cook.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bankin' On It said:


> I soak the fillets until all blood is displaced by water and then vacuum seal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you catch a white bass Dan?
:work:
J/K bro!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> When did you catch a white bass Dan?
> :work:
> J/K bro!


I'll be a...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> When did you catch a white bass Dan?
> :work:
> J/K bro!


That's funny right there!!!!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> When did you catch a white bass Dan?
> :work:
> J/K bro!


Lol, get him BOI!

Good fishing to all!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> When did you catch a white bass Dan?
> :work:
> J/K bro!


Technically Matt hooked it then handed the pole Dan. So in Dan's mind he caught it. Lol j/k Dan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow! Ouch!
Is Dan really BOI's name, or is that an abbreviation for Rodney *Dan*gerfield?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

LOL!!!! In fairness, I have seen Dan catch some whites at LnD. And to boot, his wife caught the only crappie there too! Granted it was undersized, but crappies are there!!!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow BOI you sure are popular just trying to figure out if that's good or bad, Lol greenies to you for taking the heat so well!!! Big guns pm sent.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Here ya'll go again. Dragging me into this. LOL !!! Poor ol Dan has had a couple bad days. He can make equipment brake in your boat. LOL !!! BUT he is no Rodney Dangerfield. That title goes to Karl and his daughter. They will beat you or hook you with a rod or lure.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

hey, Now your dragging me in.
Your forgetting about me falling out the boat last year. That was embarrassing to say the least. Not to mention 15sec later my life vest blew up. I phone was trash.

Before we steal this post.... Back to subject. I freeze all my fish in a quart freezer bag and fill with water till no air inside. White bass are slimy. Soak in water (a little while) before and drain the water at least twice before eating or freezing. Vacuum freezing is the way to go for long term and taste for sure. Also thaws more easily. Couple trips to Alaska tested that.

personally, I really don't freeze them much. I fish a lot so the bags in the freezer tend to stay in the freezer then I feel bad I left them in there. Crappie freeze GREAT!!!!!


----------



## TX1836 (May 5, 2014)

Freeze in a block of water. I think it actually firms up the fillet. I also marinate my fillets in Louisiana hot sauce just before frying. It helps to draw out additional moisture.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol look at this. This calls for Carnac!

To that group of ner'be' wells...
May your prize bull hate cows.
May a crazy holy man set fire to your nose hair.
May your Perrie water be secretly bottled in Tijuana.

Ha!...but back to the thread topic...I've found that vacuum sealing makes more room in the freezer too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Vacuum sealing is all I use anymore. We used to cover in water, but once home vacuum sealer became readily available that's what we went with.

I have eaten year old white bass that was trimmed ready to cook and then vacuumed. While I will not say it was just like fresh, I will say it is perfectly fine for frying. I have not had problems with it getting mushy.

Up to six months or so vacuumed is almost just like fresh if it was cleaned/trimmed up and vacuumed well.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I've done vac sealing & freezing in water and haven't noticed any difference. I will add that if you freeze them in a baggie with water, get _all_ the air out.

I think right out of the grease, frozen fish give up very little in quality to fresh. The biggest difference I notice is, leftovers. The frozen fish get tough and chewy after being refrigerated over night.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

housewolf said:


> The biggest difference I notice is, leftovers. The frozen fish get tough and chewy after being refrigerated over night.


Agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

